
Myanmar's war on the Rohingya - ramgorur
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/11/21/opinion/myanmars-war-on-the-rohingya.html?_r=0
======
Cyph0n
This quote got me:

> U Aung Win, the chairman of a Rakhine State investigation into the Oct. 9
> attack, said soldiers would not rape Rohingya women because they “are very
> dirty.”

We need to be paying more attention to what's happening in Myanmar/Burma. The
atrocities committed by the Burmese government are simply despicable. This is
what I show people who claim that Buddhism is never violent. The fact of the
matter is that as long as we are humans, we will always be violent. Religion
has little to do with it.

Mods: could you please edit the capitalization in the title?

~~~
ue_
I think it is quite sad that people are departing from the Buddha's words,
especially in a country in which what is generally believed by Buddhists to be
the Buddha's words is part of their Buddhist canon (the Pali texts).

If there are people who are interested what the Buddha and the texts have to
say about violence or even killing (no killing of sentient beings is a
specific precept undertaken by all lay Buddhists in the Theravada tradition),
I would highly recommend this compilation and commentary:

[http://www.accesstoinsight.org/lib/authors/harris/wheel392.h...](http://www.accesstoinsight.org/lib/authors/harris/wheel392.html)

~~~
praptak
Unfortunately we have infinite capacity for rationalization of horrible deeds.
The core teachings of my spiritual path condemn killing? Well, yes, in
principle, but just look at how special my situation is. It certainly wasn't
meant to be applied literally and in every possible circumstance...

